# المنتدى منتدى البوكسات الأصلية والبرامج المحمية .:: Original Boxes ::. منتدى البوكسات الأصلية Original Boxes  قسم EFT Dongle FRP:  حدف كونت جوجل  remove google account Galaxy J1 2016 SM-J120F _v5.1.1

## mohamed73

حدف كونت جوجل  remove google account Galaxy J1 2016 SM-J120F _v5.1.1     

```
Opening Port COM81...........OK
Verifying Download Mod
OK
Initialization.......OK
Reading Phone Partitation Table........OK
Partition Size : 8192
Unpak pit .......OK
FRP RESET.......OK
Rebooting PDA TO NORMAL MODE........OK
```

----------

